# new rifle



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I've been saving up awhile to buy a new rifle though i wasn't really sure which one i should get. I currently shoot everything with my 30-06 but i would like something with a little more umph and flatter trajectory for longer shots at large game. I'd like to get it soon to get lots of trigger time with the gun before next hunting season.
I was leaning towards a 7 mag when i inherited a 264. Is the 264 a good elk round? I've seen a lot of people on here building a custom 264 and I happen to know next to nothing about the round, even after researching it on the internet and reading numberous forums about it. Does it have advantages over other magnum rounds? Disadvantages?
I'd like to get a magnum rifle that will reach out and touch um  . Recoils not an issue and I reload all my own cases. I've also thought about the .338. 
The type of hunting i do is very steep mountains and shooting across canyons. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

you will be pleased with a seven mag


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

idont know alot about the .264 but i do know that ammo for the 7 mag is readily available and ive shot 7 elk over the years with a 7 and i love the round i also have a .300 but ill grab my 7 just because ive had it much longer i know you reload but if ever in a pinch you can surely find 7 mag ammo alot easier than.264 or .338 just my opinion


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

i dont know about that but a 7mm mag would work nice


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

How about the .340 Weby?Very flat trajectory with whamo out the wazoo.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

The 264 is a LASER BEAM. The biggest knock was it burning up barrels. No doubt it would do the job. Personally, I don't think I could shoot enough rounds in a row to do any real damage on that front. The .264 doesn't have any real advantage over something like the 7mm, and that's why it more-or-less fell out of favor. However, .264 mag would do the job on elk. It's pretty close to the 7mm.

The .264/6.5mm bullet has fantastic ballistic coefficients and accuracy potential. That's also what the .260 Remington is. I was actually watching some hunting show where a guy was out with a .260 Remington, and killed a cow elk. You'd have a lot more power than that.

I wouldn't select a .264 mag as something I'd buy, but if you already have one, go for it! I have to admit that the load always intrigued me. That 6.5mm is pretty cool. I have been saying that I'm not sure why the 6.5-06 doesn't exist but as a wildcat caliber. I suspect that there would be a range at which it catches and surpasses a .30-06 in terms of energy, just like the .260 Remington passes the .308... though it might be a LONG ways out there.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i also live in idaho and have hunted elk for the past 7 years which isnt that long but i can still tell you a 338 is way overkill for an elk. i know a guy that kills one almost every year and uses a 243. so i would think that a 264 would be great. i personally shoot my bow or a 7mag if archery season doesnt work out.


----------



## clemsonguy81 (Dec 12, 2008)

a 30-06 could be more versitile for deer,elk,bear it just matters what grain you get


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with omegamax. It wouldn't be my first choice of a rifle to buy, but if I already had one I wouldn't mind it a bit. 6.5mm bullets are great as he said, and it should have plenty of punch for an elk. Since you already have the 264, I personally see no need for a 7 mag. If you feel you need more, the 30 cals are hard to beat IMO. Go for a 30 cal magnum.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

The 257Wby with my load using the 100gr TSX moving 3640fps will drop elk (which it has) white tail, black bear, mule deer, hogs, and coyote. The TSX is very accurate, under 1/2" at 100yds, will kill up close and will open and kill game on long shots. There is no big game factory production cartridge that is flatter in trajectory nor is there a small bore that hit's has hard and it is the only quarter bore that kills like larger cal's do. I think if you have an 06 you would really fill a gap by getting a 257Wby in a Vanguard or better yet a Mark V. I have three cartridges that I go to and think are outstanding and they are the 257Wby, 30-06, 300Wby.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone, i decided to keep the 264 and use it next year. I look forward to seeing it in action out in the field. Luckly I have almost a full year to get familuarized with the gun before elk opens again. Thanks for all your advice you each gave me a lot to consider.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

good luck. how do you like this weather it looks like winter is finally here!


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm loving the weather I've got a coyote hunt scheduled for this weekend. Should be good if it doesn't turn off windy again.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

are you in boise?


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

Idaho Falls area


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

i have never hunted out that way. good luck with the yotes i am still to stuck on ducks this year to go dog hunting.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

beartooth said:


> The 257Wby with my load using the 100gr TSX moving 3640fps will drop elk (which it has) white tail, black bear, mule deer, hogs, and coyote. The TSX is very accurate, under 1/2" at 100yds, will kill up close and will open and kill game on long shots. There is no big game factory production cartridge that is flatter in trajectory nor is there a small bore that hit's has hard and it is the only quarter bore that kills like larger cal's do. I think if you have an 06 you would really fill a gap by getting a 257Wby in a Vanguard or better yet a Mark V. I have three cartridges that I go to and think are outstanding and they are the 257Wby, 30-06, 300Wby.


I agree with you , I don't have one but from what I have read , I don't think you can beat that cartridge.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> beartooth said:
> 
> 
> > The 257Wby with my load using the 100gr TSX moving 3640fps will drop elk (which it has) white tail, black bear, mule deer, hogs, and coyote. The TSX is very accurate, under 1/2" at 100yds, will kill up close and will open and kill game on long shots. There is no big game factory production cartridge that is flatter in trajectory nor is there a small bore that hit's has hard and it is the only quarter bore that kills like larger cal's do. I think if you have an 06 you would really fill a gap by getting a 257Wby in a Vanguard or better yet a Mark V. I have three cartridges that I go to and think are outstanding and they are the 257Wby, 30-06, 300Wby.
> ...


Bore.224,When you consider I am well over 3000fps at 200yds which is the limit for over 90% of hunters and the distance they take most game they shoot, the results we are talking about are simply phenomenal effects when game is dispatched. The monolithic bullet has elevated the 257Wby to even higher highs than it already occupies. When a TTSX is used in the 257Wby it becomes even more versatile and at a greater level than Roy imagined, as if any one of us years ago could have visualized the 257Wby being raised to a higher level than it has already obtained . You add this to the small amount of recoil compared to a 30-06, 270Wby, and 300mags you have a light beam of a cartridge that kicks no more than a 270Win with a 130gr bullet. There was a reason Roy liked the 257Wby the best of all his cartridges, even over the 270Wby which was his first and the 300wby that is so popular.


----------



## roaddawg (Dec 21, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT THE 270 WSM. FROM REMINTON BALLISTICS IT PPEARS TO BE A LITTLE HOTTER THAN THE 7 MAG


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a few WSM's and i love them but if you dont reload they are way to expensive to shoot.


----------



## roaddawg (Dec 21, 2008)

I AM THINKING ABOUT BUYING A NEW AUTO LOADING RIFLE IN THE 270 WSM CAL. WHAT WOULD BE MY BEST CHOICE. I HAVE LOOKED AT THE BROWNING AND THE WINCHESTER. READ AN ARTICLE ABOUT THE WINCHESTER AND IT DID NOT GIVE IT A REAL GOOD REVIEW. ARE THERE ANY OTHERS?.


----------

